# slab leak - should we replumb?



## dnswalker (Feb 6, 2008)

My husband and I just bought an 11 year old house and have just discovered a slab leak.  The sellers purchased a home warranty for us and unfortunately this one leak has tapped out our contract year limit for unexposed plumbing.  We have talked to many of the neighbors since we have moved in and have found out that this is a pretty typical occurrence with these houses.  Many of them have re-plumbed the entire houses.  Seems the accepted insulation for plumbing through the slab was to wrap the pipes with plastic.  Apparently the longevity of this insulation is questionable and no longer used.

So, long story short, my question is (1) should we go ahead and re-plumb the whole house now, or wait until another incident.  (2) Do you think this is something insurance will cover, or is this a more of an "elective" procedure?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MinConst (Feb 6, 2008)

If you have no leaks now I would wait until it is necessary to replumb the house. The insurance question should be asked to your agent.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi there United...
Since 2/08 when this thread was made I hope they have their problem solved by now...


----------



## HDAnswerman (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Dnswalker.

This is Mike With The Home Depot in California. I have experienced the same problem in my home. By all means plumb around the problem. The cost of tearing in to that slab is astronomical! Plus just fixing one spot, will leave you open to more leaks from the same pipe later. I had a hot water pipe that feeds both of our bath rooms leak. We replumbed through the attic. Ten years have passed and no problems. Just be sure the job is done by a qualified plumber, and not just some handyman. 

Replumbing the whole house is strictly a personal decision. What will it cost, and how will you finance it? Do you plan to stay there long enough to make the expendature worthwhile? Will the repipe increase the value of the house?
These are questions to ask yourself before you go forward.

As for your household insurance, check with your agent. A lot depends upon the coverage and deductable you have. Insurance usually pays for the damage caused by the leak, but not for the actual repair of the leak.

I hope this gives you some insight.

Mike, The Home Depot Answer Man


----------



## HDAnswerman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone, My reply to dnswalker, was meant to be an FYI for folks who have a similar problem in the future. I'm sure dnswalker has long ago made his decision on what to do and solved his problem. If any one needs additional info. feel free to contact me.

Thanks, 
Mike, the Home Depot Answer Man


----------

